

Ask HN: Please critique our logo. - captaincrunch

http://www.verelo.com/images/logo.png (if it shows up on black as its transparent, just check the main site verelo.com)<p>We think its good, but we've been staring at it for months.  Ideally we'd like to a/b test something if its worth the time.
======
damian2000
It looks cheap. Sorry that was my first impression. It might be some other
logos that I've seen around the place for cheap products that was triggered.
Your website looks good however. If I was you I would lose the upper part of
the check mark and just have a green V.

~~~
manuscreationis
I'd agree that the check mark could be a little less dramatic.

------
manuscreationis
It's not bad.

When I saw it before going to the site, I said to myself "This should be the
logo of a company that is offering assurance or 'verifying' something for the
check mark to be so prominent", and I'm glad I was right.

I think it works for what you're doing, but I wouldn't say it sweeps me off my
feet. I think you could leverage the V-check mark in a lot of ways, however,
like you have on your globe.

In my un-qualified opinion: B+

------
steventruong
Not my style but my opinion doesn't matter here. Its what you guys like and
what your customers (TARGET audience) think that matters. As for why its not
my style, I don't like the font or the check design in place of the V.

------
helen842000
It reminded me of Verisign so I was expecting some kind of web verification
tool. So logo and business do match well.

The only comments I'd make is the roundness/bubble style of the font make it
look a bit on the comic sans side.

I'd say the tick is quite long, almost turning into a green shoot, which makes
me think more of growing your business. I think it's because the point on the
end of the tick doesn't match with the roundness of the font.

The good points are that it is recognisable and would work well in colour or
on b&w documents too.

------
debacle
Man, I was expecting something crap (that's usually what happens when someone
asks for "please critique $x")

It's very well done. There's a bit of an issue with the aliasing on the top of
the checkmark, and I would make the left stroke of the V slightly larger (it
looks slightly smaller than the other side of the V, which is jarring), but
other than that it's simple, recognizable, portable into different media, and
will age well.

------
brudgers
Graphically, I think it's good enough overall that you should move on.

My concerns are:

Dark grey background doesn't really scale over the long term.

Very dark red would be better than the black.

See: <http://www.kadavy.net/blog/posts/d4h-color-theory/>

------
grumps
The only thing I have to say is that you extended "loopish" off the V tends to
make the rest unreadable/ rather small once it hits the favicon size. The
green tends to not be enough contrast between FF's grey in the favicon area.

------
sirwitti
to me its a bit hard to identify the check mark as V. additionally the kerning
is very close which makes it hard to read. i hope that helps, martin

------
rmATinnovafy
I cannot guess from the logo that this is a web tool.

------
yashchandra
The left side of the V should be tad higher. Unless I know the name of your
website, it seems like "erolo" with a check mark in front. May be I am too
dumb :)

